
Europe is no longer an innovation leader. - respinal
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2019/03/europe-is-no-longer-an-innovation-leader-heres-how-it-can-get-ahead/
======
louis_pasteur
Today's innovation leader is that dragon who started his life as a copycat.
People used to make fun of "Made in China" once and today, they produce most
innovative mobile devices that people use.

